# HbA1c Results...Should I Be Disappointed?...



## Bubbsie (Dec 22, 2016)

Just looked the results of my HbA1c test results online...entry says...Haemoglobin A1c level - IFCC standardised 51 mmol/mol...Report, Normal, No Further Action...but it's not normal is it?...thought below 48 was normal...and whilst I have brought my levels down...started with BG of 17.4 which on the conversion chart says that would be 166.7 mmols (no HbA1c break down given on first blood test...no idea why so have to rely on conversion) ...can't help feeling a tad disappointed I didn't get below 48mmols...hopefully at next review... have to be content with that for now...still room for improvement.


----------



## khskel (Dec 22, 2016)

That is one hell of an improvement. Keep it up


----------



## Bubbsie (Dec 22, 2016)

khskel said:


> That is one hell of an improvement. Keep it up


Thanks khskel...much appreciated!


----------



## Ditto (Dec 22, 2016)

It's all very scientific isn't it? I don't understand any of it so I hope my D doesn't get any worse because I won't be able to work any of this out.

Well done.


----------



## Northerner (Dec 22, 2016)

Bubbsie said:


> Just looked the results of my HbA1c test results online...entry says...Haemoglobin A1c level - IFCC standardised 51 mmol/mol...Report, Normal, No Further Action...but it's not normal is it?...thought below 48 was normal...and whilst I have brought my levels down...started with BG of 17.4 which on the conversion chart says that would be 166.7 mmols (no HbA1c break down given on first blood test...no idea why so have to rely on conversion) ...can't help feeling a tad disappointed I didn't get below 48mmols...hopefully at next review... have to be content with that for now...still room for improvement.


Bubbsie, that's a very good number so soon after diagnosis  Don't even attempt to convert the 17.4 at diagnosis - a fingerprick test uses a completely different measurement of mmol/l (millimoles per litre) to the HbA1c, which is mmol/mol (millimoles per molecule), so trying to convert 51 is meaningless. It's a shame you didn't have an HbA1c done at diagnosis, as it would have been very useful to compare it with this new one, but I would imagine that it would have been much higher - maybe in the 70s or 80s.

So yes, it's great progress!


----------



## grovesy (Dec 22, 2016)

That is a good result don't be too hard on yourself. Don't forget it is a marathon not a sprint.


----------



## mikeyB (Dec 22, 2016)

I agree with Northerner, Bubbsie. You are doing very well indeed. Don't worry what your HbA1c was at diagnosis, you can't work it out retrospectively. Diabetes is about the future, not the past. There's always room for improvement, of course, but no rush. I'm sure if you carry on as you are, your HbA1c will improve, so don't worry.


----------



## Bubbsie (Dec 22, 2016)

Northerner said:


> Bubbsie, that's a very good number so soon after diagnosis  Don't even attempt to convert the 17.4 at diagnosis - a fingerprick test uses a completely different measurement of mmol/l (millimoles per litre) to the HbA1c, which is mmol/mol (millimoles per molecule), so trying to convert 51 is meaningless. It's a shame you didn't have an HbA1c done at diagnosis, as it would have been very useful to compare it with this new one, but I would imagine that it would have been much higher - maybe in the 70s or 80s.
> 
> So yes, it's great progress!


Yes...you're right Northerner...I was surprised there was no HbA1c at DX...just the blood glucose percentage...GP said the path lab never do one on the first blood test...and it is a vast improvement...just a little frustrated didn't quite get under the 48...next time!..thanks.


----------



## Bubbsie (Dec 22, 2016)

grovesy said:


> That is a good result don't be too hard on yourself. Don't forget it is a marathon not a sprint.


It's a good result grovesy...and have worked hard...now after that elusive 47...next time!...thanks


----------



## grovesy (Dec 22, 2016)

Yeah.


----------



## Bubbsie (Dec 22, 2016)

Ditto said:


> It's all very scientific isn't it? I don't understand any of it so I hope my D doesn't get any worse because I won't be able to work any of this out.
> 
> Well done.


I think I have got my head round it Ditto...at diagnosis my Blood Glucose was 17.4 at the end of July this year...now an average of 6.8...just outside the non-diabetic range...planning to work harder...you'll get used to it soon.


----------



## Stitch147 (Dec 22, 2016)

Great result Bubbsie.


----------



## Amigo (Dec 22, 2016)

You absolutely shouldn't be disappointed Bubbsie! Essentially you've more than halved your average BG level from 17.4 to about 8.3 (meter reading conversions).
Imagine what would have happened if you hadn't addressed it.
It's a work in progress. Well done you!


----------



## stephknits (Dec 22, 2016)

That is a cracking result and one you should be proud of .  what a turn around in such a short space of time!


----------



## trophywench (Dec 22, 2016)

Bubbsie - if I tell you that it's taken me over 40 years to get anywhere near 50, and only the last two have been under 48 - and I haven't dropped dead yet, does it put it back into a bit of perspective for you?  LOL

You've done brilliantly for a newbie - so I'm buying you a virtual G&T, or whatever your celebratory poison happens  to be, to congratulate you.

YOU did this.  Nobody else!


----------



## Ljc (Dec 22, 2016)

You've done real well. Give yourself a pat on the back.


----------



## Bubbsie (Dec 22, 2016)

Stitch147 said:


> Great result Bubbsie.


Thank you Stitch.


----------



## Bubbsie (Dec 22, 2016)

Amigo said:


> You absolutely shouldn't be disappointed Bubbsie! Essentially you've more than halved your average BG level from 17.4 to about 8.3 (meter reading conversions).
> Imagine what would have happened if you hadn't addressed it.
> It's a work in progress. Well done you!


Thanks Amigo...my meter tells me I am on an average of 6.8...so I am happy with that...just want it down a little more...going to work harder...after Christmas and my birthday of course!


----------



## Bubbsie (Dec 22, 2016)

Ljc said:


> You've done real well. Give yourself a pat on the back.


Thank you Ljc...hope you are recovering from your recent trials & tribulations.


----------



## Bubbsie (Dec 22, 2016)

stephknits said:


> That is a cracking result and one you should be proud of .  what a turn around in such a short space of time!


Thank you Steph...its good...but being greedy now...and just would love to get to below 48...not being too greedy...just want to say something is 'normal'...blood pressure almost there...BG's almost there...hoping a scan in January will say DVT gone away...appreciate your comments a great deal.


----------



## Bubbsie (Dec 22, 2016)

trophywench said:


> Bubbsie - if I tell you that it's taken me over 40 years to get anywhere near 50, and only the last two have been under 48 - and I haven't dropped dead yet, does it put it back into a bit of perspective for you?  LOL
> 
> You've done brilliantly for a newbie - so I'm buying you a virtual G&T, or whatever your celebratory poison happens  to be, to congratulate you.
> 
> YOU did this.  Nobody else!


Thank you Jenny...I will accept your virtual G&T...and will be having several 'live' real G&T's over the festive period...I am  pleased with the result...hopefully it will quiet down my GP...who wanted to ply me with the  maximum dose of medication at my last review...however...I cannot take all the credit...if I hadn't found the forum and received so much valuable advice & support from its members I wouldn't have managed it on my own...initially after DX was floundering...lost....little help/support from 'my' health care professionals...just felt defeated...came on here the level of support  and advice was brilliant...so a big up and thank you to the forum and its members who helped me get here...yes I will put things in perspective...be a little more patient...maybe next time can hit that 48 or lower...fingers crossed.


----------



## trophywench (Dec 22, 2016)

I'm bloomin sure you will !

We can all sit here and make suggestions - even rant at people at times - be keyboard warriors till we're blue in the face - but it's NEVER us that actually have to DO IT !

After all - exactly which one of us was it, that MADE you even start reading on here? - or join?  If you can tell me that, then I'll agree it was 'us'.


----------



## Martin Canty (Dec 22, 2016)

Great work Bubbsie, remember it's a marathon & not a sprint.... I'm convinced that in 3 months there will be an improvement


----------



## Bloden (Dec 22, 2016)

grovesy said:


> That is a good result don't be too hard on yourself. Don't forget it is a marathon not a sprint.


Here here - well done, Bubbsie!


----------



## ChrisSamsDad (Dec 22, 2016)

Bubbsie said:


> It's a good result grovesy...and have worked hard...now after that elusive 47...next time!...thanks


Personally, I'd set your sights higher - well lower actually - and be looking to get down to below 42 then you'll be in the normal range. It's not actually a big stretch from 51 to 42. It'll be something like a few slices of bread or a couple of potatoes a day less.


----------



## Lindarose (Dec 22, 2016)

Wow Bubbsie that's a fantastic result! And it really hasn't taken very long. I'm sure your next one will be even lower. You've worked so hard so deserve it! 
Enjoy your G&Ts. You've earned them!


----------



## Bubbsie (Dec 22, 2016)

ChrisSamsDad said:


> Personally, I'd set your sights higher - well lower actually - and be looking to get down to below 42 then you'll be in the normal range. It's not actually a big stretch from 51 to 42. It'll be something like a few slices of bread or a couple of potatoes a day less.


I've had such positive responses to the results of my HbA1c from all the other members who have responded to my post...why on earth do you feel it's appropriate to respond in the way you have?...negativity is not what I need...my initial disappointment at not quite getting to 48 or below was an instinctive reaction...on reflection I realise I have worked hard and achieved a positive result in just under five months...it will improve...but...at my own pace and under my own direction...it may not have been what you intended ?...but I find your response negative...condescending and patronising...just a couple of potatoes and a few slices of bread less a day...why on earth would you say that in that way to anyone who posts here...I am not looking for a 'quick fix'...I want a sustainable regime...for the long term...please feel free to ignore any further posts from me.


----------



## Bubbsie (Dec 22, 2016)

Lindarose said:


> Wow Bubbsie that's a fantastic result! And it really hasn't taken very long. I'm sure your next one will be even lower. You've worked so hard so deserve it!
> Enjoy your G&Ts. You've earned them!


Thank you Linda...will enjoy those G&T's...planning on some in the net few days...then back on the wagon...have a lovely Christmas...and look forward to reading your news in the New Year.


----------



## Bubbsie (Dec 22, 2016)

trophywench said:


> I'm bloomin sure you will !
> 
> We can all sit here and make suggestions - even rant at people at times - be keyboard warriors till we're blue in the face - but it's NEVER us that actually have to DO IT !
> 
> After all - exactly which one of us was it, that MADE you even start reading on here? - or join?  If you can tell me that, then I'll agree it was 'us'.


Okay...looked at both Diabetes web sites...this one and the .co.uk one...not impressed with the latter...and after reading posts from Northerner...Martin Canty...Stitch and a few others I decided to join...posted to say I was new...and struggling...didn't expect much...the response I received was overwhelming...convinced me I could manage this condition with the right advice...so began to post regularly...and although I have worked hard myself...I do remember getting to a point where my motivation began to disappear...once again I got support here...so voila Jenny!


----------



## Bubbsie (Dec 22, 2016)

Martin Canty said:


> Great work Bubbsie, remember it's a marathon & not a sprint.... I'm convinced that in 3 months there will be an improvement


Thank you Martin...I remember you were one of the first members who responded to my initial post...grateful...and I am feeling confident I can stick to my current regime...of course with a brief respite over Christmas....then strictly back on the wagon...aiming for that improvement in the New Year.


----------



## Bubbsie (Dec 22, 2016)

Bloden said:


> Here here - well done, Bubbsie!


Thanks Bloden...hope that Brussel Sprout hunt was successful.


----------



## Martin Canty (Dec 22, 2016)

Bubbsie said:


> I do remember getting to a point where my motivation began to disappear...



One may wonder why (living in the US) I chose to participate in a UK based site..... I was on the ADA site for a while (still a member) but found that they were not as supportive (quite an understatement) as the members of this group..... In general I think that we are warm, supportive, knowledgeable & enthusiastic; yes on occasion feathers get ruffled but it quickly get's blown over.

A big hand to all those that make this forum what it is both new _and_ old members


----------



## Robin (Dec 22, 2016)

Typical! I go out for a few hours, and miss the success story of the day! Well done, Bubbsie, that's an amazing drop in your levels.


----------



## trophywench (Dec 22, 2016)

LOL @Robin !

Look - you aren't really listening are you Bubbsie?

Martin said whatever he said.  Other folk put their oar in and agreed.  So you concluded that this sounded logical, so you tried it.  And Lo! - it worked. Etc,

But Martin - and nobody else either - actually did ANYTHING to you physically or otherwise - cos the only person who controls anyone's diabetes (unless you happen to be comatose in hospital) is them.  THEMSELVES.  Using whatever resources are available to them.

If what he or anyone else said sounded absolutely potty to you despite them saying 'It works' - would you have even tried it?

I know I bloomin well wouldn't when I was suicidal cos my BG was completely out of my control - led there both by personal stress, work stress and the stress of my BG being so ridiculous - unless the three main members on Diabetes Insight had said things that sounded sensible in the first place!  I didn't even know at that stage that stress caused your BG to misbehave - nobody ever told me that!  I always say the folk on DI saved my life.  But of course - they didn't actually LOL - I did cos I ruddy well listened, and implemented the sensible sounding things.

At least you didn't have to plough your way through all the spurious bumpf that was rife on the internet back then about cinnamon curing T2 (which though I was no T2 expert either, I knew VERY well it didn't) - before you found anywhere sensible!  LOL


----------



## Flower (Dec 22, 2016)

Go Bubbsie  That is a fabulous result after all your hard work to get this D thing into shape.

There's every reason not to be disappointed, you have done brilliantly in such a short time


----------



## Bubbsie (Dec 22, 2016)

trophywench said:


> LOL @Robin !
> 
> Look - you aren't really listening are you Bubbsie?
> 
> ...


OMG Jenny...how did you know I tried cinnamon 'cure'...didn't enjoy that at all...and I certainly had no idea stress caused BG to rise...yes I tried lots of things...some good...some dire...finally think I am heading in the right direction...points taken...and appreciated...thank you.


----------



## Bubbsie (Dec 22, 2016)

Flower said:


> Go Bubbsie  That is a fabulous result after all your hard work to get this D thing into shape.
> 
> There's every reason not to be disappointed, you have done brilliantly in such a short time


Yes thank you flower...appreciating it now and not disappointed at all...thank you.


----------



## Bubbsie (Dec 22, 2016)

Robin said:


> Typical! I go out for a few hours, and miss the success story of the day! Well done, Bubbsie, that's an amazing drop in your levels.


Thank you Robin


----------



## Martin Canty (Dec 22, 2016)

Bubbsie said:


> how did you know I tried cinnamon 'cure'...didn't enjoy that at all


I don't think that Cinnamon sticks are meant to be taken as suppositories....


----------



## Bubbsie (Dec 22, 2016)

Martin Canty said:


> I don't think that Cinnamon sticks are meant to be taken as suppositories....


Really...wish someone had mentioned that sooner


----------



## Greyhound Gal (Dec 22, 2016)

Sorry @Bubbsie, been out all day. You go girl! Brilliantly well done


----------



## trophywench (Dec 22, 2016)

Not a bad idea for some names I could think of certainly, though I doubt any of em are T2 ! (and none on here either)


----------



## MrClogMan (Dec 22, 2016)

As long as it's heading in the right direction there is nowt to be disappointed about!

Normal is over rated anyhoo


----------



## Bubbsie (Dec 22, 2016)

MrClogMan said:


> As long as it's heading in the right direction there is nowt to be disappointed about!
> 
> Normal is over rated anyhoo


Thanks MrClogman...absolutely right...who wants to be normal anyhoo


----------



## Bubbsie (Dec 22, 2016)

Greyhound Gal said:


> Sorry @Bubbsie, been out all day. You go girl! Brilliantly well done


Thanks GG.


----------

